# The "best" brad nailer...?



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

I still haven't found the perfect brad nailer. I used to use the Senco finishpro18, and hated it. I have now moved to the Milwaukee 7150-21. It has a lot of great features like a swivel belt hook, its made of magnesium so it is lighter, a movable exhaust, and its oil-less. It shoots 5/8 in. to 2-1/8 nails.

I would like to try out the porter cable some day to see how it works. I hear good things about it.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Quiglag said:


> I would like to try out the porter cable some day to see how it works. I hear good things about it.


I had a 2" PC for several years and was happy with it, but it finally took one fall too many, and the safety contact began to stick every couple of shots. I figured that with brad guns being so cheap, it was not worth even having it looked at to repair. Not having a new 2" PC in stock, I bought the 2" Dewalt, that is a piece of junk IMO, as mentioned in my earlier post. 
Lots of guys praised their Senco's, but they have gotten hard to find in my area, actually now down to one local contractor supplier, whom I prefer not to deal with, as they are not customer friendly on prices, so I decided to give the Hitachi a try.


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

troubleseeker said:


> ... so I decided to give the Hitachi a try.


How is that treating you? Their 15g finish nailer looked to be pretty good?


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

All my finish nailers are Hitachi. I replaced my nt65ma with the new alien looking nt65ma3 along with the alien 2" brad nailer. They are great guns. I clean and oil my guns regularly. I have not had a jam yet.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Quiglag said:


> How is that treating you? Their 15g finish nailer looked to be pretty good?


Haven't had the 18ga long enough to say, but the 15 ga angled trim is a great tool. Nice balance, never jambs, and will sent 2.5" nails home every time. The built in air blower button that seems like such a gimmick when you first see it, will become your best friend within a couple of days.


----------



## Mike604 (Aug 7, 2006)

senco 25xp- i just found it to be alittle finiky on particular brad nails
senco fp18- good price, good overalll gun( rear exhaust to boot )
pc 18- garbage imo.
max 18g( high price, great features but 4 times the amount of cheaper guns
hitachi alien 18... cheap, hits hard and sink all the time...

was all until the 25xp crapped out only after 1 1/2 of duty..

hitachi is real good


----------

